# Internet connection in Delhi



## Krow (Jul 23, 2011)

Me and my two roomies are going to be sharing one connection, so which ISP will be the best? We will need a 1 Mbps unlimited connection, may download heavily.

We want a wired connection. Airtel, Reliance and MTNL were the obvious options. Is there any other good option that I may not have heard of?

Well, apart from FUP what are the cons of an Airtel connection?

Many people have said Reliance is bad. So I guess that is out of contention. 

MTNL seems best, no FUP, no hidden costs. But can we get it without the landline? Are there any zero rental plans for the landline? How easy/difficult is it to transfer connections in case we shift? (We may change our residence once a year or we may not).

One last question, we need to make it wifi too, as the three of us are in different rooms. How do we go about doing that?

TIA.


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2011)

Everything is FUP'ed in Delhi.


----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2011)

MTNL is the best in Delhi. No FUP. Best pings if you play.

You will need the landline. For UL 999 1mbps, bill will turn out to be Rs. 1102 including taxes.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2011)

Get MTNL 512 Kbps or 1 Mbps. It includes a land line phone. However you'll need address proof. 
Regarding WiFi, just get a Wireless Access Point and get it connected to your "modem".


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 24, 2011)

MTNL 1mbps ul .. u'll need an address proof... 

get it... it's the best.. 

OT: 4 mods answering to another mod


----------



## asingh (Jul 24, 2011)

Get MTNL ya. The best. Airtel is really really bad with hidden charges and FUP and torrent throttle. They shape traffic. Reliance connectivity is bad.


----------



## Krow (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I think I'll settle for MTNL. What kind of address proof do they look for? Will a rent agreement be sufficient? Other than that I have no local address proof.

@LFC: How much does a WAP cost? Any recommendations for one? What is the range like?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2011)

Get a WRT120N. I would have suggested a WAG120N but bad experience with it as ADSL2+ for me puts me off. Since WAG120N is WRT120N + ADSL2+ Gateway, so I'll suggest you to get WRT120N since that will save you about 1k. Connect the WRT120N to your MTNL "modem" or buy a Beetel 220BX1. 
Beetel220BX1 + WAG120N is the combination I use btw.

WRT120N would cost about 2.5k I guess. Not sure, but you double check.

P.S.: My WAG120N is lying around useless since my lappy died. PM me if you're interested in that.


----------



## Krow (Jul 24, 2011)

Will check it out and let you know if I need one.  Thanks.


----------

